
HTML5 and The Future of the Web. Bring this future here, now. - Shakescode
http://www.smashingmagazine.com/2009/07/16/html5-and-the-future-of-the-web/
======
adamhowell
I can't help but cringe everytime I see screenshots of Google Wave.

~~~
metatronscube
I love the way it looks, nice clean layout very easy on the eye IMO, but I
guess its very subjective.

~~~
gojomo
It's very busy. Very non-linear. Lots of space is taken by panels that
_aren't_ important for whatever has your current focus.

And when they squeeze in ads, it will be even worse.

------
TweedHeads
The web as we know it today is a scrollable web. I'd like to see also a
flippable web in the near future.

Where long documents are presented in one page and you can flip pages back and
forth, instead of scrolling up and down, accommodating content depending on
its font size and viewport.

Again, I support BOTH models, so it is up to the content creator where to use
each.

